# Meter gentoo en un USB para que arranque.

## carroca

Hola a todos.

Voy a comprar un netbook, y como se sabe no tienen lector de CD. Por tanto para instalar gentoo necesito que arranque desde un USB, y no e encontrado ningun tutorial para hacer esto desde alguna distribucion que no sea gentoo, todo lo que e visto es para hacerlo desde gentoo, y yo uso Debian.Y tampoco e visto imagenes de gentoo para USB (osea, las .img) con las que utilizar el comando dd bs=8M if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x] que suelo utilizar para meter algunas distros al USB.

Alguien sabe como meter Gentoo en un USB para que arranque??

Y da algun problema en un eee PC 1005 HA??

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que esto te puede ayudar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/liveusb.xml

----------

## pcmaster

Puedes usar el System Rescue CD, que está basado en Gentoo y en su propia página web explica cómo instalarlo en un USB.

http://www.sysresccd.org/P%C3%A1gina_principal

Nota: si haces dos particiones en el USB, podrás iniciar desde la primera (que queda de sólo lectura al iniciar desde ella) y en la segunda guardar datos. Eso sí, no sé por qué, la segunda partición no aparece en sistemas Windows (probado en XP).

----------

## phyro

Supongo que también podría instalar o correr en "live cd" Ubuntu(o cualquier distribución Linux), y de ahí, instalar Gentoo.

----------

## carroca

Quilosac, ese doc ya lo habia visto, y esta repetido por internet varias veces, pero lo que me confunde un poco es la linea de emerge -av '>=sys-boot/syslinux-3' que no tengo ni la mas minima idea de lo que hace, y aparte de esa linea lo entiendo todo.

pcmaster, la cosa es que cualquier CDLive vale, me acabo de dar cuenta.

phyro, pues iniciare con arch, que ya lo tengo metido en un USB desde hace unos dias jejeje, no se me habia ocurrido la posibilidad de instalar desde cualquier otra distro. Si no me funciona con arch lo hare con DSL.

Saludos y gracias.

PD: Y no sabeis si gentoo da algun problema con el hardware del eee PC?? es que e buscado y no encontre nada. En Arch almenos por lo que lei no da ninguno.

----------

## quilosaq

 *carroca wrote:*   

> Quilosac, ese doc ya lo habia visto, y esta repetido por internet varias veces, pero lo que me confunde un poco es la linea de emerge -av '>=sys-boot/syslinux-3' que no tengo ni la mas minima idea de lo que hace, y aparte de esa linea lo entiendo todo.
> 
> 

 

emerge es un comando específico de gentoo (y de otras distribuciones que se basen en repositorios tipo portage, si las hay) que con los parámetros que se le pasan en este caso realizará la tarea de instalar en el sistema linux (gentoo) en el que se ejecute el paquete syslinux de versión 3 o superior.

syslinux tiene herramientas para modificar el Master Boot Record (MBR) del "llavero USB" y el registro de arrangue de la partición en la que se instala la imagen de cd de instalación de gentoo.

 *carroca wrote:*   

> PD: Y no sabeis si gentoo da algun problema con el hardware del eee PC?? es que e buscado y no encontre nada. En Arch almenos por lo que lei no da ninguno.

 

He leido que alguien ha instalado Ubuntu en ese hardware sin mas que un problema inicial con la tarjeta wifi. Si se instala Ubuntu se puede instalar Gentoo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo (ojo no lo he probado en un lapiz usb pero si en un disco duro externo usb) que se puede instalar una gentoo que tengas funcionando en cualquier PC con copiarla al lapiz usb, ajustar /etc/fstab y grub despues la podras arrancar en otros PCs parecidos (se supone que estará mas personalizada que una LiveCD, tendrás tu propio kernel, ...).

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Este es lo más fácil de todo:

* sys-boot/unetbootin

     Available versions:  377-r1

     Homepage:            http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Universal Netboot Installer creates Live USB systems for various OS distributions.

Saludos.

----------

## carroca

Edgar_uriel84, provare unetbootin, que por lo que veo no es muy complicado, pero solo si no me funciona arrancando desde arch.

Esteban_conde, el problema es que exceptuando en las maquinas virtuales del virtual box no tengo ningun gentoo instalado, si no lo meteria directamente, pero ya tengo un archLinux metido al USB, de modo que arrancare desde hay.

quilosac, emerge ya se para que sirve (no me habia explicado bien :p) lo que pasa es que e solido meter "emerge pauqete_a_instalar", y no habia visto uno tan "raro" (para mi) hasta ahora (estoy muy acostumbrado a aptitude), ya que no estoy acostumbrado a meter comandos demasiados largos o con varias opciones. Tendre que leer parte del doc y man de emerge jejeje.

Saludos.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> Alguien sabe como meter Gentoo en un USB para que arranque??

 

No es mi propósito emular a ningún gurú de los muchos que existen en este foro, peeero ..., para ayudar un poco a entender el objetivo de la cita se pueden pasar por este enlace ...

http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62917

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

